# TOO SOON? ZOMBIE PRANK IN MIAMI ALMOST GOES HORRIBLY WRONG Watch!



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

lmmfao....ahahahaaaaa thats great!!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Too funny!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is hilarious!! My question is, though, who decided to let Gary Busey roam free that day?


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Are we bad people for thinking this is funny.......? Well i guess im one of them because that was hilarious!!!!!!!  Zombies riding bicycles that is awesome!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

HalloweenTrick said:


> Are we bad people for thinking this is funny.......? Well i guess im one of them because that was hilarious!!!!!!!  Zombies riding bicycles that is awesome!



Prolly, but I don't care. I rolled!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

If zombies start learning how to ride bicycles. WE ARE SCREWED!


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

VERY TRUE....AHAHAAAAAaaaaaaa


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it that was hilarious, but I also think that dude is going to get himself shot!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> I think it that was hilarious, but I also think that dude is going to get himself shot!


I saw this on another forum and thought the same thing. Actually, I don't know what made the guy think he *wouldn't* get shot.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

laughed so hard when I saw this. I am surprised he wasn't shot. all I can say is dumb azzzzzz.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^ I agree i thought one of those guys were going to open fire.....and to be honest it would have been okay due to the events that just occured. Still was funny as hell though!!!!


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

LMAO. I think we are seriously deminted for thinking this is funny.......I'm gonna watch it again.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

This is one of the best things I have seen all year!!!!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

o my god i think i need to go check my undies i think i peed them laughing so hard


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I laughed so hard i almost peed my self


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I seen this and thought they are lucky nobody stood their ground and shot them, lol.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

hilarious! The end was my favorite part.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

good one,,,!!!

think i would have run also if someone like that was chasing me...lol ( especially if it's not halloweenl,..)


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!! That was hilarious!!!


----------

